# Comet <3's Sims 3!



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

We had Comet out while we were playing on our computers, and Comet started watching my Sims 3 game intently. LOL A bird after my own heart! hehe


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

aw! That is so cute! LOL!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

That is so funny, I also play a computer game and Luna does the same thing.. and she tries to eat the screen lol


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll have to see what he thinks of World of Warcraft next! lmao


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, how cute. Comet is a gamer!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha I've played WoW.. at the moment I play Warcraft3 (DotA).. 
Luna seems to like watching me capture the other teams base, and pwning 
Lol..


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL Luna thats awesome! I will have to see if he likes the new Star Wars game too (<=== nerd)


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha I haven't played Star Wars, but I do play Star Craft 2 lol... 
Hopefully Phoenix will get into it as well xD

(I'm a bigger nerd xD)


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

comet the gamer, i love it!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

We have noticed that he likes to help us play too. We will be playing and he will start hitting keys near our fingers with his beak. LOL

"No, no, no! Cast Magic Missle!"


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Aw how cute!! And haha I'm a Sims 3 addict!  now they have introduced cockatoo (shame their not cockatiels D: !!) in with the sims 3 pets, it looks just like a Pastelface cockatiel!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw that! I hope they add cockatiels soon. That would be so cute!


----------

